# BBC internet crime report



## steveybob (Feb 28, 2005)

Thought this may be of interest::::

BBC Internet Crime Report

"The net has not just changed the way that businesses work, it has done the same for organised crime too, a leading E-crime police officer has said. 
Detective Superintendent Mick Deats, of the UK National Hi-Tech Crime Unit, said online crime groups can be more loosely linked and harder to track. 

He added that online crime groups had become more noticeably professional over the last 18 months. 

He was speaking at the E-crime Congress in London this week."

FULL STORY AT http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/4420325.stm

- another reason to keep your pc,s secure :sayyes: 

cheers steve


----------



## steveybob (Feb 28, 2005)

*New link that works*

sorry guys the link above didnt seem to work- hope this one does :4-dontkno 

steve

here


----------

